# Resistance Soldering?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

What are the benefits of using and owning a resistance solder? What are they best used for? I seen a how-to article in April/May issue the O Gauge Railroading on how to make one from a computer power unit!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

They are good for brass work. 
They are not good for anything electrical or electronics, it will just fry them.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll look it up when I get home, is this also like spot welding? Two tongs crimp to weld two pieces of metal together?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok. I just looked. Kinda like a spot welder. I can see where that would be hell on electronics.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

basically, it's good for scratchbuilding or anything non-electrical?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, or repairs of any brass engines, rolling stock, or buildings.
They are pretty pricey for a good one.

I've found that a good Iron will do the trick on most jobs!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i built a resistance spot welder a few years back, good for making ladders and stuff like that..mine will do up to 0.023 steel fairly easily, spare parts only, nothing newly purchased...


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

When I used to build Gauge 1 brass locomotives for a living, the resistance soldering station was invaluable for cleanly fixing lost wax brass castings to the locomotive platework. I used solder paint on the fitting, so there was no solder residue to clean up.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have plans to build one with a old computer power unit (I own 2).


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

If you build your own, what will you use as a probe? Can you buy them seperately. Think they are carbon rods.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have heard of people using welding rods in homemade resistance solderers.


----------

